# reCaptcha "ansprechen" ?



## Dahergelaufener (19. Jun 2011)

Hey Leute,
habe schon gegooglet und versucht aber nichts gefunden. Ich arbeite an einem Programm welches auf eine Webseite zugreift. Leider wird dem Benutzer hier mit einem Captcha von reCaptcha ein kleiner Stein in den Weg gelegt, vollkommen zurecht. Nun muss ich zwei Sachen wissen:

a) Wie lese ich das Bild aus und kann es dem Benutzer anzeigen lassen? Im Quelltext erscheint lediglich code der keinen Pfad zum image enthält.

b) Wie kann ich den Captchacode aus der Textbox an das reCaptcha-Feld übergeben und eintragen lassen?

Wäre froh wenn mir jemand helfen kann.

Gruß,
ein dahergelaufener Gast.


----------



## eRaaaa (19. Jun 2011)

Mhm, es gibt aber doch noch so ne extra noscript-Seite, die könntest du evtl. ansprechen, wie hier z.B.:
reCAPTCHA Security Check (required to complete the form)

k = site key

Dort kommst du wiederum an das Image:

```
public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {
		String mainURL = "http://www.google.com/recaptcha/api/";
		Scanner sc = new Scanner(new URL(mainURL+"noscript?k=6Ld4iQsAAAAAAM3nfX_K0vXaUudl2Gk0lpTF3REf").openStream());
		String image = null;
		while(sc.findWithinHorizon("src=\"(.*?)\">", 0)!= null){
			image = sc.match().group(1);
		}
		JFrame frame = new JFrame();
		JPanel panel = new JPanel();

		BufferedImage img = ImageIO.read(new URL(mainURL+image));
	
		JLabel label = new JLabel(new ImageIcon(img));
		panel.add(label);
		frame.add(panel);

		frame.pack();
		frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		frame.setLocationRelativeTo(null);
		frame.setVisible(true);
	}
```

Dort siehst du auch das InputField welches du dann evtl. und z.B. mit dem HttpClient absenden könntest.
Aber ka wie das reCaptcha darauf reagiert oder was du überhaupt machen willst, habs noch nicht ausprobiert


----------



## Dahergelaufener (19. Jun 2011)

Also, vielen Dank für deine Antwort ersteinmal.

Ich möchte auf eine Webseite zugreifen welche für den Login ein reCaptcha bereitstellt. Dieses ist im Quellcode allerdings nur folgendermaßen zu begutachten:


```
<div id="recaptcha">
```


Dazu gibt es einen JS-Code der die Loginform abfragt, darin ist nur ein Key enthalten welcher ebenfalls mit "6Ld" beginnt (siehe dein Link/Source), vermute das ist der Key des Webseitenbetreibers, mit dem er eine reCaptcha-Challenge anfordert. Allerdings hat er ja schon eine für mich angefordert sobald ich die Seite öffne, oder nicht?


----------



## Dahergelaufener (19. Jun 2011)

Sorry für den Doppelpost,
habe in meinem Browser gerade mal JS ausgeschaltet und gesehen, dass die Webseite kein Noscript-reCaptcha anbietet, es gibt kein reCaptcha - den Fehler, dass das Captcha falsch ist gibt es allerdings trotzdem, wäre ja auch zu schön.

Irgendwelche Ideen wie ich das Captchabild kriege und die Usereingabe an das reCaptcha übergeben kann. Eine Beispielseite für das reCaptcha System:

Gästebuch

Gruß


----------



## eRaaaa (20. Jun 2011)

Ich weiss gar nicht was du hast, ich sehe dort im Quelltext folgendes:

```
<iframe src="http://api.recaptcha.net/noscript?k=6LfQ3wYAAAAAAFW0T7vdgmERo_eQh18t7LpkHDmA" height="300" width="500" frameborder="0"></iframe>
```

Ist also genau wie oben.???:L

Nein und der Key ändert sich nicht (vermute ich zumindest)


----------



## Dahergelaufener (20. Jun 2011)

Ja,
allerdings stellt die Seite auf der ich mich einloggen möchte kein reCaptcha im noscript-Tag zur Verfügung.


----------



## eRaaaa (20. Jun 2011)

Zeige uns doch mal die Seite. Da ist bestimmt auch ein iframe verlinkt, den mal öffnen und gucken?!

Ansonsten wüsste ich auch nicht, bzw. mehr will ich jetzt mit meinem Halbwissen hier auch nicht los trampeln


----------

